# Stevens Audio



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

It has been around (as all of the horn guys are well aware) but it looks like this is the official announcement of the Eric's "new" brand, Stevens Audio, that will offer horns, compression drivers, midbass drivers and subwoofers.

New Car Stereo Brand From 90's Innovator | ceoutlook.com


----------



## diy.phil (May 23, 2011)

That's very nice!! Best wishes Eric!!


----------



## Blinkybill (May 1, 2008)

What about the other brand he started called on core?


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Start on post #332

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ic-stevens-matt-borgardts-new-company-14.html


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

Link takes us to eBay OP!


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Angrywhopper said:


> Link takes us to eBay OP!


I just checked it and it still takes me to the CE Outlook article announcing Stevens Audio. Are you sure you don't have a browser hijack or something?


----------



## danssoslow (Nov 28, 2006)

I think the site does this. If you click on the first word, New, it works fine; you happen to tap on the second word, Car, and it will take you elsewhere.


----------

